# 27.5 wheels in 26 frame?



## Slash64 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi guys! 

Okay, let's make it simple.
I recently figured out that my 26r hardtail frame fits 27.5 wheels(rear) (by putting my friend's rear wheel into my frame) with a small amount of clearance left in the upper and lower chain stay. Is it fine for my bike? Will it change the geometry or something? 

If it's fine then I'll upgrade my 26 wheel set to 27.5 same goes to my fork.

Thanks!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

26 and 650b are functionally the same size when you're riding a bike; the advantage to 650b is the tire and rim options. Running 650b will raise the BB ~7mm, if everything else is the same. Kind of a waste of time since the best tires are available in both 650 and 26"... at least for now. 26" bikes don't tend to have so much BB drop that raising them is beneficial, aside from a few rare instances.

The more interesting thing to investigate is running 26" dh wheels/tires on a 650b bike. Lower the bike slightly with stiffer wheels- win/win for shuttling.


----------



## Slash64 (Aug 10, 2017)

Because the fork I wanted to buy is 27.5 and it might affect the geometry of my frame running in 26 wheels(A2C length, travel efficiency, etc). Since I've realized that my frame can accommodate 27.5 in the rear then would it be a win-win for me in upgrading 27.5 F & R wheelset including the 27.5 fork?


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with it. I've got a couple of friends that did this.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I have two bikes that started out as 26ers and now are 27.5ers. The Santa Cruz Blur XCc and a Bianchi DISS single speed both fit 27.5 wheels and are a lot better bikes because of it. Most semi- newer Fox 26" forks, as well as other brands have room also for 27.5 wheels.
Those who say 26ers and 27.5ers are virtually the same obviously haven't tried the same bike with the different wheels. After converting these 2 bikes, it was a noticeable difference( and better) right from the start.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The only possible problem is that with a 26 rim, you might be able to go with a wider tire than with a 27.5. I considered doing it, but with a 26, my older bike could take a 2.4". With the 27.5, it barely fit a 2.1. For me, that was a deal breaker.


----------



## Slash64 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hmmmm, well, I think it will fit a 2.3-2.4 wide tire because when I tested it, my friend's rear tire is a Continental Race King which is bulkier than my onza ibex 2.4 in my front fork. So it will probably fit 2.3-2.4 wide tires


----------



## prv (Jan 15, 2018)

Slash64 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Okay, let's make it simple.
> I recently figured out that my 26r hardtail frame fits 27.5 wheels(rear) (by putting my friend's rear wheel into my frame) with a small amount of clearance left in the upper and lower chain stay. Is it fine for my bike? Will it change the geometry or something?
> ...


I have the same set up for about a year now and i had no problem at all. Great in road and trails, uphills and downhills.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

My 2.35 purgatory in 27.5 is the same diameter as my 2.35 Hans dampf 26er.

27.5 forks use a different offset. That's the true, pretty big difference. It makes long travel bikes ride better/less floppy. If you have a steep hta on a old 26er, I wouldn't try a 27.5 fork unless youre running more travel.

...the 27.5 wheel thing is all really BS. The 27.5 thing looked at as an entire package, frame geometry included, is pretty damn good.


----------



## Loga (Jan 11, 2021)

Can you please update this with the details of 26 inch forks that would fit 27.5 inch wheels please?


----------



## Purulento (Aug 27, 2009)

Loga said:


> Can you please update this with the details of 26 inch forks that would fit 27.5 inch wheels please?


I have a Surly Instigator 26 fork, fitted confortably with 29 wheels (25mm int. widht and 2.3 tires).


----------

